# NanoBSD is not building an image



## eyebone (Jun 3, 2010)

*H*ello folks,

*I* wanted to give NanoBSD a try. *S*adly NanoBSD is not building an image to write to the flash. *I*f *I* try the default configuration it is working. *I* wonder what is wrong with this config file:


```
NANO_NAME=storage
NANO_SRC=/usr/src
NANO_KERNEL=storage
NANO_PMAKE="make -j 4"
#NANO_IMGNAME="_.disk.full"

CONF_BUILD='
NO_KLDLOAD=YES
NO_NETGRAPH=YES
NO_PAM=YES
'

CONF_INSTALL='
NO_ACPI=YES
NO_BLUETOOTH=YES
NO_CVS=YES
NO_FORTRAN=YES
NO_HTML=YES
NO_LPR=YES
NO_MAN=YES
NO_SENDMAIL=YES
NO_SHAREDOCS=YES
NO_EXAMPLES=YES
NO_INSTALLLIB=YES
NO_CALENDAR=YES
NO_MISC=YES
NO_SHARE=YES
'

CONF_WORLD='
NO_BIND=YES
NO_MODULES=YES
NO_KERBEROS=YES
NO_GAMES=YES
NO_RESCUE=YES
NO_LOCALES=YES
NO_SYSCONS=YES
NO_INFO=YES
'

FlashDevice sandisk 1g

cust_nobeastie() (
                    touch ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/boot/loader.conf
                        echo "beastie_disable=\"YES\"" >> ${NANO_WORLDDIR}/boot/loader.conf
                )

customize_cmd cust_comconsole
customize_cmd cust_install_files
customize_cmd cust_allow_ssh_root
customize_cmd cust_nobeastie
```

*C*heers,


----------



## aragon (Jun 3, 2010)

Can you post the nanobsd output?


----------



## eyebone (Jun 4, 2010)

*Y*es, of course:


```
# sh nanobsd.sh -c storage.nanobsd.conf 
00:00:00 # NanoBSD image storage build starting
00:00:00 ## Clean and create object directory (/usr/obj/nanobsd.storage/)
00:00:10 ## Construct build make.conf (/usr/obj/nanobsd.storage//make.conf.build)
00:00:10 ## run buildworld
00:00:10 ### log: /usr/obj/nanobsd.storage//_.bw
00:31:19 ## build kernel (st0rage_1)
00:31:19 ### log: /usr/obj/nanobsd.storage//_.bk
```

*T*hat*'*s it. *I*f *I* compile with the default a image is created, with my adjusted one not.


----------



## aragon (Jun 4, 2010)

Sadly the stock nanobsd fails silently when errors occur.  Please apply my patch here to fix that.

Your build is failing during the kernel build.  Have a look at /usr/obj/nanobsd.storage/_.bk to see why.  Probably just a problem with your kernel config.


----------



## eyebone (Jun 4, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Sadly the stock nanobsd fails silently when errors occur.  Please apply my patch here to fix that.
> 
> Your build is failing during the kernel build.  Have a look at /usr/obj/nanobsd.storage/_.bk to see why.  Probably just a problem with your kernel config.



@aragon,

Thanks, *I* was stuck with this problem for several days, thank *yo*u very much


----------



## razi91 (Feb 21, 2012)

aragon said:
			
		

> Sadly the stock nanobsd fails silently when errors occur.  Please apply my patch here to fix that.
> 
> Your build is failing during the kernel build.  Have a look at /usr/obj/nanobsd.storage/_.bk to see why.  Probably just a problem with your kernel config.



*H*ey guys, where do *I* need to patch? *I*nside nanobsd.sh? I'm confused here, help me please.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 21, 2012)

Reply to @razi91's question in his own topic: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=29979


----------

